# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > سوال: مشکل در نصب پریسم

## soft-c

سلام
وقتی پریسم را نصب می کنم ف بعد از اینکه کرک می کنم ، هنگام ایجاد یک پروژه جدید این پیغام را می دهد و اجازه ی ایجاد پروژه ی جدید را نمی دهد .


error.jpg

----------


## BORHAN TEC

کدام نسخه را نصب کرده اید؟ Delphi Prism 2010 و یا Delphi Prism XE؟

----------


## soft-c

در قسمت read me نوشته 2011 ولی کرکی که از خود شما گرفتم و نصب کردم با 2010 نصب شد .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

یک پوشه هم قرار داده بودم که مربوط به Delphi Prism XE بود و به درستی هم کار میکنه

----------


## soft-c

> یک پوشه هم قرار داده بودم که مربوط به Delphi Prism XE بود و به درستی هم کار میکنه


 سلام
سریال برنامه درست است و برنامه به درستی نصب میشه ولی وقتی به روشی که در فایل text لایسنس گفته کار را انجام می دهم و برنامه را کرک می کنم هنگام new project کردن این پیغام را می دهد .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اگر از Delphi Prism XE استفاده می کنید به هیچ عنوان به کپی کردن آن dll ها و آن فایل txt نیازی ندارید، آنها فقط مربوط به Prism 2010 هستند نه Delphi Prism XE.
اگه آن نسخه ای از برنامه که در اختیار دارید ویژوال استدیو 2010 رو نصب میکنه Delphi Prism XE است و در غیر این صورت نسخه قدیمی تر است. البته باید بگم که Delphi Prism XE2 هم از Visual Studio 2010 shell استفاده میکنه.

----------


## soft-c

> اگر از Delphi Prism XE استفاده می کنید به هیچ عنوان به کپی کردن آن dll ها و آن فایل txt نیازی ندارید، آنها فقط مربوط به Prism 2010 هستند نه Delphi Prism XE.
> اگه آن نسخه ای از برنامه که در اختیار دارید ویژوال استدیو 2010 رو نصب میکنه Delphi Prism XE است و در غیر این صورت نسخه قدیمی تر است. البته باید بگم که Delphi Prism XE2 هم از Visual Studio 2010 shell استفاده میکنه.


 پوسته ی vs2010 نصب میشه ولی کرک اون با prism 2010 میشه . یعنی کرک prism2011 روش جواب نداد .
حالا اگر پریسم 2011 باشه ، پس چطوری کرک نهایی را انجام بدم تا بتونم باهاش کار کنم (چون میگید از روش کپی dll و txt استفاده نکنم)
تشکر

----------


## soft-c

چرا وقتی کرک را import می کنم و وارد می شود (یعنی خطا نمی گیره) ولی بعد از چند ثانیه پیغام میده (licence manager)که کرک قابل دسترس نیست و باید مجددا کرک را وارد کنید

----------

